# hobby artemia hatching kit



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

has any one used one?? jst bought one from dobbies as it was reduced by half and i have always just made do! bought some sera artemia eggs already mixed with salt (because im lazy and can never measure things right) they are now bubbling away!!

also what do i use to feed them? without buying anything!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

All you need to know about brine shrimp Brine Shrimp "FAQ"


----------

